# Fiber Pill or powder what works best?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

I would like to get as many responses to this question as possible.I am thinking about taking citracel tabs instead of Metamucil powder. The Metamucil seems to give me awful gas but helps me to eliminate. I hear citracel is much easier as far as gas is concerned and I hate gagging down the thick gunk every morning.Any thoughts would be most helpful!


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I liked FiberCHoice - its like eating a giant chewable vitamin C table (yummy!). And it caused less gas than Metamucil.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I used the Citrucel pills and like them. I've alays used Citrucel - poweder before they came out with the pills. I never had a problem with gas from them. I like the pills though because they are so much more convenient.nancy


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

does anybody know if any pill form of fober is available in canada? My pharmacist never heard of cirucel. that's not available in canada/


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Your pretty much limited to Metamucil and Perdiem here in Canada. If you look hard you might find Equalactin - but I've never seen it. (It was listed on a web-site with the list of approved drugs in Canada). Your best bet is to go down to the States and stock up on something - or if you have any friends/relatives in the US they could mail it to you.


----------

